

6 things SaaS founders should keep in mind in 2014 - chrija
http://christophjanz.blogspot.de/2014/01/6-things-saas-founders-should-keep-in.html

======
SDMattG
This is so true: "But since we're still in the early days of Cloud adoption
and since it usually takes 5-10 years to build a large SaaS company, you also
need lots of patience."

It all goes soooo much slower than expected.

We've also been distracted many times by this: "Similarly, if one user
requests a new feature or a change in the product that's no reason to do it,
unless you think it makes sense for a large part of your target group."

And we've also failed to plan, but a certain level is indeed necessary (once
you hit a certain point). A defined roadmap is very necessary, albeit not
always desired... "Become clear on what you want to achieve in 2014 and what
this means for your product roadmap, your marketing plan and your financial
plan."

Spot on article. Thank you so much :-)

~~~
chrija
Thanks, glad you like it!

